
Facebook's users don't care about its myriad scandals - kevlar1818
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebooks-users-dont-care-myriad-scandals-204730080.html
======
eveningcoffee
Do they or is it Facebook attempt to misinform its investors, clients and
users? I do not see that this story is backed by some recent evidence.

